# Dr's Visit with a Difference



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Went to the doctors today and came away with a web site address.

No magic potion, no advice just told to look at a web site and it may be of help to you.

Even had to insist on my BP being checked and guess what...it was very high and I am normally low.

So a web site must now cure everything!!

Is that why Andrew spends every waking on on the net???


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So whats the website?

Ray.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

raynipper said:


> So whats the website?
> 
> Ray.


 MHF    Bob.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

bobandjane said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > So whats the website?
> ...


Narrr, that makes it go higher.

Ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It is the NHS on line I bet.
As lovely as my Doctor has been bless him with my problem he and his Locom have had to look up on the site when I give my symptoms.
He said he has studied Diabetes and doesnt know much about Mesothelioma so I have to email him all about my CT Scan results as the hospital is very slow in keeping him informed.
It really is a different life nowadays they cant know everything as the subject of health is so wide :wink:


----------

